# Legal recruitment agencies



## r_nina (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for some legal recruitment agencies within the UAE, preferably Dubai/Oman region.

Would you know any reputable agencies or contacts at all?

Or the best method to secure a legal position in the country?

Thanks,


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello r_nina,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------

